# ماذا تعرف عن علم القرن الواحد العشرون ..الاستدامة



## يا الغالي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]علم الاستدامة ... علم قرن الواحد العشرون، الذي يجهل الكثير منا.[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ملف يتكلم عن أساسيات علم الاستدامة ويتضمن ما يلي:[/FONT]
- *[FONT=&quot]تعريف.[/FONT]*
- *[FONT=&quot]متطلبات الاستدامة.[/FONT]*
- *[FONT=&quot]التوازن البيئي والاستدامة.[/FONT]*
- *[FONT=&quot]المجتمع والاستدامة.[/FONT]*
- *[FONT=&quot]الاقتصاد والاستدامة. [/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]انقر هنا لتحميل الملف [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حجم اكثر من 3 ميجا بايت ، فمن الممكن يأخذ وقت عند تحميل حسب سرعة انترنت عندك.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]للمزيد من ملفات عن الاستدامة ... اضغط هنا 
[/FONT]







تحياتي..


----------



## brand (5 أكتوبر 2011)

حزاك الله كل خير انا اول مرة اسمع بالموضوع ياريت يكون هناك نقاش حوله بعد القراءة باذن الله


----------



## brand (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى الكريم بعد قراءة الملف اتضح لى ان ما سمى بعلم الاستدامة هو عبارة عن عمل موازنة بين الدراسات البيئية و الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية و محاولة الموازنة بينهم من اجل ارضاء الجميع و الحفاظ على الموارد 
لكن الا ترى ان الوسيلة الوحيدة لذلك هى بالمنافسة المباشرة فى السوق المفتوح بمعنى انك تقدم بديل بيئى بجودة اعلى و سعر اقل و يكون متاح للجميع و بالنسبة لاصحاب الاستثمارات فالحل الوحيد حكومات قوية تشرع قوانين ملزمة لحماية التوجه البيئى و غير ذلك يعتبر عبث و محاولة لتفريغ المياة من قارب مثقوب ثقب جائر


----------



## يا الغالي (15 نوفمبر 2012)

يمكنك تحميل الملف المحدث من خلال 

هذا الرابط ... اضغط هنا


----------



## jomma (15 نوفمبر 2012)

سيدي الكريم هل يمكن ان تخبرنا بمدى علاقة هذا الموضوع المهم بقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة، جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## يا الغالي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

باختصار 
العلاقة ان الطاقة النظيفة (الطاقة الشمسية والطاقة الرياح ) مرتبطة بعلم الاستدامة (البيئية"الحفاظ على البيئة بجميع ابعادها" ، الاقتصاد "طريق جديد لاستثمار للشركات"، المجتمع "الحفاظ على البيئة ومصادر الطبيعية لاجيال القادمة")


----------



## amraladin (7 مايو 2014)

مشكور


----------

